# Any kayak deals?



## HuberCatman (May 1, 2008)

Still on the hunt for a yak and hoping to catch one on sale. anyone know of any sales going on? I think cabelas has a stealth 11 for 299 I believe.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tractor Supply had one for $199 for Black Friday. Not sure if its still on sale


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Too many to list. EVERYONE is having a kayak sale right now.
Google is your friend.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Mine is for sale ! But not cheap


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the same kayak I use : *Stealth Angler* at Cabelas for $349.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Stuhly said:


> Mine is for sale ! But not cheap


What is it?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

yup, check the one at TSC...but i think it's $299 now


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Canoe carp killer 
I sent you a pm


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

whats TSC


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Tractor Supply Company


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Any Jackson Kayak deals!?!?!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Any Jackson Kayak brakes!?!?!


What's that?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> What's that?


I got auto corrected  But I would be interested in brakes if they came out with them. LOL


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

SMBHooker said:


> Any Jackson Kayak deals!?!?!


I have a killroy for sale. seat, ancor, two locking cables, c- tug ( think it is called) cart, 
hard and soft cover. 850.00.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

one3 said:


> I have a killroy for sale. seat, ancor, two locking cables, c- tug ( think it is called) cart,
> hard and soft cover. 850.00.


DIBS!! Sent u a pm


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

canoe carp killer said:


> DIBS!! Sent u a pm


I am sorry I am not computer smart, I do not know how to retreve your pm. my e- mail is [email protected]


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

one3 said:


> I am sorry I am not computer smart, I do not know how to retreve your pm. my e- mail is [email protected]


Got it and emailed u


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just saw a kraken 13.5 on sale for 1399. That's about $400 cheaper than normal.


----------

